# Cymbidium goeringii 'Tian Cao' 天草



## Jaljala (Apr 14, 2013)

I love this species! 
This form has a very nice foliage with creamy margin. It stays small, and smells divine!!!
I grown it in pure Orchiata bark. Outdoor most of the year, indoor in winter behind a north facing window in the coldest room of the apartment.




Cymbidium goeringii Tian Cao å¤©è by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




Cymbidium goeringii Tian Cao 天草 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




Cymbidium goeringii Tian Cao 天草 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely. Probably my favorite cymbidium species. Supposedly this species (at least some clones of it) are hardy enough to be grown outside in the ground in my area.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely. 

These photos almost look like paintings.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely. Do you get them from Ten Shin?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.



Erythrone said:


> Lovely. Do you get them from Ten Shin?


Matt had a bunch of them at the Norh Jersey show. I remember when variegated leaf goeringii were super expensive1


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 14, 2013)

I have one in my yard...its survived the past 3 winters perfectly well. Just never blooms.


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful plant and I bet the bloom smells heavenly.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2013)

very regal


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2013)

Very, very nice :clap: !!!! One of the few cymbs. I really enjoy !!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice! We NEVER see them here!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2013)

Stone said:


> Nice! We NEVER see them here!



so true.


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!
Yes I got it from Ten Shin at Vancouver show one year ago.
This form was the most affordable marginated leaves I could find... I think around $25 per bulb.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

"marginated"? Now I have a new word to look up! oke:


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry Eric, marginated is a form of variegation... it is more appropriate for this plant because the variegation is only at the margin of the leaf . Other plants with variegation, like Setsuzan, have patches of creamy color all over the leaves.  oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool. In my effort to become a student judge I find I have to learn a lot of new adjectives. Thanks.


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

looks great


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice Cymbidium, I've recently started collecting these and they are very difficult to get in Europe.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## hieuphysic (Nov 6, 2015)

I wanna collect it. How I can buy it ?


----------



## theshatterings (Nov 7, 2015)

Great pics! I have one and still learning to grow it well. 

What are your temperatures like? And how wet/dry do you keep it?


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Nov 7, 2015)

This past summer, I came across a similar plant and was fascinated by its beauty--as you demonstrate by your lovely photos. In my search for these Oriental Cymbidium, I learned that these have been cultivated far longer than Neofinetia. Even Confucius observed their beauty!

Good to see you!


----------



## Jaljala (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Matt,

They are often for sale on eBay, or just ask Satomi from Japanese Orchids, I got mine from her ;-)
Unfortunately I lost most of my plants last summer due to poor care and bad weather. I find the cymbidium coeringii more sensitive to infection than Neofinetia because they need very hot temps when in active growth.


----------

